# Batch Datei



## Cracker2k (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
Also ich bräuchte eure *Hilfe*  

Ich habe mir da eine "Batch" datei gemacht und hab da eine Frage :

_Wie kann ich jetzt 2 Zeilen einfügen? Das die in der Textdatei stehen._
_(Also 2 Texte übereinander) also das "Hier steht der Text" und unter dem dann "Und hier auch"_
_beide in die Textdatei kommen._
_Und zwischen den 2. Texten möchte ich eine Leerzeile lassen._

--
@echo off
Hier steht der Text
Und hier auch >>Text.txt
--

Wäre sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe,
Hab das mit der Batch datei schonmal hingekriegt.
Habs bloß vergessen  

Da gibts ja auch die Möglichkeit :
(Aber die Möchte ich nicht.)
Weil es mit Leerzeichen zwischen den Sätzen nicht geht.
--
@echo off
Hier steht der Text >>Text.txt
Und hier auch >>Text.txt
--

_mfg Cracker2k_


----------



## Kyoko (9. Januar 2005)

Ähm, vieleicht das hier?:

echo Hier steht der Text >> Text.txt
echo  >>Text.txt
echo und hier auch >> Text.txt


----------



## Cracker2k (9. Januar 2005)

Hi Kyoko  ,
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort doch du hast das ein Punkt vergessen.

echo Hier steht der Text >> Text.txt
echo. >>Text.txt *<---- (PUNKT VERGESSEN BEI ECHO)*
echo und hier auch >> Text.txt

*PS : Vielen Dank ECHT SUPI *

*Gibt es noch eine Andere Möglichkeit wie man so eine Textdatei erstellen kann ohne mehrmals [>>Text.txt] zu schreiben ? Also nur einmal das schreiben ?*

*Wäre dankbar auf Antworten.*


----------



## Cracker2k (11. Januar 2005)

Batch 
Batch 
Batch 
Batch 
Batch 
Batch 
Batch 
Batch


----------



## indi333 (15. März 2005)

set txt = >> Text.txt

statt >> text.txt einfach nur noch txt ranhängen ..


----------

